# snails on plants



## gar1948 (Jan 25, 2012)

Just purchased crypt wendtii from a tank full of snails. I did some research and decided to dip plant in 19:1 bleach to water solution. Got lots of different answers on how long to dip. Went for safe and did 1 minute followed by soak in dechlorinated water till chlorine smell is gone. Thinking a minute was not long enough? Anybody do this to their plants and for how long?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

gar1948 said:


> Just purchased crypt wendtii from a tank full of snails. I did some research and decided to dip plant in 19:1 bleach to water solution. Got lots of different answers on how long to dip. Went for safe and did 1 minute followed by soak in dechlorinated water till chlorine smell is gone. Thinking a minute was not long enough? Anybody do this to their plants and for how long?


I don't so perhaps others can help.

the reason I don't is I actually like the snails.

I do get an initial snail bloom but a year later there is only a few left.

So I do nothing to control snails.


my .02


----------



## rw5579 (Jun 27, 2011)

I am interested as well, my third tank is my first with live plants, and got free snail eggs with a plant purchase along the way. I would like to know the best practices for adding new plants. Thanks,


----------



## gar1948 (Jan 25, 2012)

It seems there are a few methods out there. Bleach which is the most effective but can damage delicate plants.
POTASSIUM PERMANGANATE--- is safer but does not kill algae or snails as well.
ALUM--- works well but does not kill algae.
Don't forget other problems new plants can cause. The water droplets attached to plants can carry Ich and bacteria. The snails can carry parasites. I will let you know how the treated plant is doing and if I see any snails develope.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

gar1948 said:


> Just purchased crypt wendtii from a tank full of snails. I did some research and decided to dip plant in 19:1 bleach to water solution. Got lots of different answers on how long to dip. Went for safe and did 1 minute followed by soak in dechlorinated water till chlorine smell is gone. Thinking a minute was not long enough? Anybody do this to their plants and for how long?


Hello gar...

You should soak the plants for 10 minutes in a chlorine bleach solution. The solution is 20 parts water and one 1 part bleach and avoid treating the roots, the bleach can damage them.

After the bleach treatment, it's recommended to put the plants in a 5 gallon bucket of your treated water change water for 24 hours before the plants go into the tank. 

I've done a little research and a gentler treatment for your plants is to put them into a bucket with 5 tablespoons of alum in a gallon of tap water and soak them for 2 to 3 days.

Check to see if the snails are brown or a reddish color. If they resemble a ram's horn, then they're good for your tank. I've had these for years in my tanks and they are second to none in getting rid of all kinds of algae, but I've never had any damage to my plants.

Just a thought.

B


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Why do you want to get rid of the snails? They don't eat plants (except for the Apple Snails) and don't bother the fish. They will eat fish eggs so don't have snails in the same tank as egg scatterers. You can also purchase plant bulbs that when the plants are grown, there will be no snails.


----------



## dante322 (Jan 15, 2012)

loaches. i decided to try plants for the first time and I got snails. first I saw 1, then 3, then 7, then 12...

I put in a couple ladder loaches and within a week... No snails.

i read somewhere that dead snails will really put out some ammonia. Thats why i got the loaches. After that I found out they were refering to large snails, like apple snails, and that pond snails were actually harmless. but I like the loaches so maybe I'll let the snails go in the next planted aquarium.


----------



## logan84 (Jul 27, 2011)

I love me a snail colony. Mostly because I love watching the snails "surf" on the water surface every now and then. 

Though I also love my Assassin Snails who hunt the heck out of the pond snails and others. If you're fretting over having some snails in your tank I would certainly go the route of an Assassin Snail or loaches. But I prefer Assassins mostly cause they're a) awesome and b) super awesome.


----------



## lovebettas (Feb 7, 2012)

I know what you mean,first just a few,before you know it thers 100.I killed plants trying to kill the snails.bought some assassin snails and the pond snails are gone.anxious to see what your results are?


----------



## gar1948 (Jan 25, 2012)

Last time I had snails, I bought a clown loach and that was the end of the snails. But then the clown gets too big and you have to remove him if your tanks to small. If you don't want snails the best thing you can do is get rid of them before they go in your tank. Once they are multiplying in your tank it's a major hassle.


----------

